# Spliff



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Spliff, I am really sorry to hear about your friend. My condolences.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

(((((hugs))))) You are in my thoughts.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

There are no words, honey... ((((HUGS)))














All our love...


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Thanks for the support. The funeral was today- It was alovely service, very sad, very moving.Not going into work. Not feeling like being smily tonight.


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Spliff, sorry to hear about your friend, thinking of you.Take CareLinda


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Spliff, glad the service was nice and just take care of yourself for a bit, there are a lot of stages to this a person can go through.You might want to take a look at this site, just because. http://www.aarp.org/griefandloss/ Hope your okay and again very sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hey, its ok. I'm alright. I just can't even begin to think about how his brother and mum and Dad must be thinking. They were a very close family and already lost someone very close recently.I'll be fine. I'm a lot stronger than i was.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Spliff, glad your doing okay, there are stages people can go through do to the death of a friend or family member and they are good to know about.Glad your okay and it must be just horrible to loss your child that way and so young for the parents for sure, if you reach out to them a little it maybe a very nice thing for you to do when you think its the right time.


----------

